# HD-DVD Player Secret Sales @ Walmart Again



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like Walmart is at it again.

http://holiday.ri-walmart.com/?section=secret

The Toshiba HD-A3 and 12 movies for $298.

But if you click on it and read the small print they are also doing the HD-A2 and 10 movies for $198.

Here is the like to the HD-A3 - http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/televisions/product.asp?model=HD-A3

And also the HD-A2 - http://www.tacp.toshiba.com/televisions/product.asp?model=HD-A2

I really didn't see much difference between the 2 expect maybe some more output options. But they both only do 1080i max.

Just thought I'd pass this along. For those that missed it the first time.

Good Luck.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Thanks! 

A 1080i HDDVD player is a great companion to a 720p or 1080i TV.


----------



## Mike728 (Oct 29, 2007)

Am I the only one who sees just a 1GB Ipod? It says the other boxes will be shown today, but I don't see anything.


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

Mike728 said:


> Am I the only one who sees just a 1GB Ipod? It says the other boxes will be shown today, but I don't see anything.


Try walmart.com/secret

Takes you to the same place but maybe it will refresh itself.


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

This is all part of their Friday Secret Instore sales. They will also have the 40 GB PS3 on Friday with $50 gift card for $399.


----------



## aeffen (Aug 4, 2005)

Amazon has the A3 for $225, the A30 for $280 and the A35 for $360
No tax and free shipping!


----------



## elaclair (Jun 18, 2004)

If they repeat themselves, then look for a Saturday Secret Sale that will include a Blu-Ray promotion of some type.... last week it was an 80gig PS3 with an instant in-store 10 free movies plus a 5 free movie mail-in.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Cholly said:


> This is all part of their Friday Secret Instore sales. They will also have the 40 GB PS3 on Friday with $50 gift card for $399.


Doesn't the 40 GB PS3 automatically come with Spiderman3 on BD or is that just BB's offer? This would be pretty similar except you could decide what to spend the $50 on. I also assume it still qualifies for the 5 free movies by mail.


----------



## Castlebill (Jul 25, 2006)

I got the A3 with 10 DVDs from Amazon for $187. The deal seems to come and go, so keep checking.


----------

